# Flying with cheese



## theshrimppimp (Nov 18, 2014)

We are flying up North for a week to see family over Thanksgiving. I want to take a bunch of the cheese I smoked and put it in my "Checked Baggage". All of it is vacuum sealed and labeled.  Does anyone have any experience traveling/flying with cheese? I also plan to take up some Tea and Granulated Ginger from a local store. Probably 3lbs. of stuff altogether.

I was on TSA's site and it seems a little confusing to me. I was reading something about 3.4 ounces of liquid is allowed. I'm not taking any liquids. I just don't want to lose it in case they decide to "confiscate it".

The other option is to Mail it. If I do that I need to do it tomorrow.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Cheese is food (ready to eat). You can take fruit, snacks , sandwiches with you,in the cabin bag, why not (smoked) cheese. 

I wouldn't worry.

Tea...as in tea leaves? As long as is in the oiginal box should be fine.


----------



## theshrimppimp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmmmm... Not what I have heard. I was talking with a friend in the Tea shop today and she said that she had a small container of hummus and some chips with her in her "carry on bag" and TSA confiscated them both. This is only a few weeks ago. Once your inside the terminal and past TSA you can buy stuff and carry it around open and unsealed. But, getting past the initial gate at TSA seems to be problem for some people. I have heard this several times now... That is why I'm asking about putting it in the checked baggage. I won't need it until I am there anyway.

This is all I could find on it:

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/traveling-food-or-gifts


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 18, 2014)

Flew four times this year (went thru security 10 times)...always had food in carry-on: chocolate,chips, fruits, vegs, even cheese once (small piece). Other that been questioned by the border officer about the food (from an agricultural import point of view) didn't have problems. Put them in the checked luggage for peace of mind.

All items in the link you provided are liquids/sauces. Thus the 3.4oz limit.

We are talking about hard cheese, right? Not mascarpone-like cheese?


----------



## themule69 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jump on a plane and fly. You can take all of the smoked cheese with you that you can afford.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## theshrimppimp (Nov 21, 2014)

OK then.... I'm gonna filler'up with about 6 pounds then. We'll see what happens!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 22, 2014)

Let us know and hopefully you will not get in trouble, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  LOL I hope the people you are taking it to enjoy it also. 

Happy early T-Day

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 25, 2014)

I have had many people come up my way by plane and they just stuff it into their baggage checked or not (well marked date made and type) and all has made back home with them. I know it is the main reason for coming up here....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## theshrimppimp (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys... It all went off without a hitch! I took just over 7 pounds of cheese up there and various other crap..... I checked the bag and had no issues at all with Delta or the TSA. The cheese was a hit!  We had a huge party up in Narragansett with a table of 45 family. Pre dinner festivities included all kinds of various crap to include some of my smoked cheese.... Everyone was raving about it!!

Funny about the TSA though. On the way back, we brought back all kinds of crap to include several bottles of wine, about 10 pounds of rocks off one of the local beaches and various other food in the checked baggage... No problems at all? Funny stuff.....

Thanks again for the input...... If you are traveling this season and want to take a bunch of crap with you..... JUST DO IT!!

Smokin more cheese this week! LOL!


----------

